# Why is boiler working when water pressure is 0?



## monitor1 (13 Jan 2010)

I have a Vokera Mynute HE gas boiler and it is working normally despite the fact that the water pressure gauge is showing 0 pressure. I did have problems with the boiler during the recent bad weather and our plumber got us up and running again. However, since then we have had to reset the water pressure using the valve in the airing cupboard. We have done this several times now and the water pressure gauge increases as expected but over the course of the evening it drops back down to 0 yet the boiler still continues to work. Obviously I am happy that the heating is working but I am concerned that there is some fundamental problem and that leaving it running at this level will cause some other problem in the long term. The boiler is only 1 year and 3 months old but is out of warranty. Can anyone help please?


----------



## pudds (15 Jan 2010)

If you have to keep topping it up then there must be a leak somewhere either in the boiler or pipework.  I wouldn't run it at zero pressure, keep it topped up to 1.5 or max 2.0 bar.

I would request a call out from vokera to look at it, and IF a part in the boiler is the cause of it, then they should at least replace the part free of charge even if 2yrs out of warranty as part are expected to last longer than this. 

I had a similar problem with same boiler some part had corroded prematurely and it was replaced free.


----------



## monitor1 (18 Jan 2010)

Thanks for getting back to me pudds. The thing is that I have stopped topping it up for more than a week now and the heating is still working despite being run at zero pressure. I have been reluctant to call Vokera as I'm afraid that this is as a result of water pressure issues and not a problem with the actual boiler at all and I don't know if Vokera will just check the boiler without following through on the pipework, etc. I'm not sure if I need to get a plumber out first but I'm still puzzled at why the heating actually functions with zero pressure?


----------



## RVR (18 Jan 2010)

Call the supplier and ask them - they would surely be best able to advise?!?


----------



## dunne52 (18 Jan 2010)

my pressure is hitting over 2 when on, is this a big problem. we recently had a water cut, and I opened valve to get pressure up to 1.5 but now am concerned that it is hitting 2 plus? should i be still using? I have it switched off for now and once switched off pressure drops to under 2. 1.8. any advise would be much appericated. Thanks


----------



## DGOBS (19 Jan 2010)

If the pressure is dropping all the time, there is a leak

If the boiler runs at 0 pressure, then someone has adjusted the water pressure switch to still operate at that pressure, but is not good for the boiler and if the water is off (which many have been) and the boiler empties there is little or no protection from the boiler dry firing which at a minimum will ruin the boiler.


----------



## monitor1 (20 Jan 2010)

Thanks DGOBS. I'll call my plumber again to take a look.


----------

